# Large Breed Food?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

My Ky eats the adult Innova and Bentley was eating the Innova puppy until last week. I decided it was crazy to buy two different foods when there's not that much difference. He did fine with the switch, no problem at all and I didn't mix the puppy & adult food. 
Of course I think he has a steel stomach since he has eaten everything out of my garden 
I did ask his Vet 1st and he was fine with it also.
Good luck


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks!  
I am so glad you replied because I have followed your posts about Bentley and just think he is beautiful! I feel great knowing the pup (and owner) that I look up to is feeding the same food!
*but just to clarify the adult food will be ok?*


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

haha Thanks! Yes, for us the adult food is ok. Bentley likes it and the vet is happy with it so long as I measure the amount.
I'm sure others will be able to answer your question better since this is my 1st puppy but for us it's working out great


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I feed Innova LB (adult) as well, been feeding Innova since we brought Hank home. I did give him the LB Puppy for his first 8 or 9 months. I used the puppy formula since it had fewer calories but it probably doesn't make much difference.

I wasn't aware there was a formula change. When did this happen?

ETA: I followed your link, thanks!


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm not sure when the formula changed, it just said there was a new formula.On the website (on petsmart) it says "This product is not intended for growing puppies or dogs under 2 years of age. Refer to Innova Large Breed Puppy for the nutritional needs of puppies and developing large and giant breed dogs less than 2 years of age." Willow52, you fed it til 9 months but Bentley is eating it now. I think both are good ways but if the breeder doesn't feed the Innova food would buying a small bag of the puppy food (6lb) and having a bit of the breeder food and switch to Innova. Then after the 6lb bag is out switch to the adult, would that be too much change for a little pup? Or just go from the breeders food to the adult large breed food? How big is a 6lb bag and how long does it take to finish 1? Because to me its quite expensive. 
Thanks for replying, I'm confuzzled...


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Willow52 said:


> I feed Innova LB (adult) as well, been feeding Innova since we brought Hank home. I did give him the LB Puppy for his first 8 or 9 months. I used the puppy formula since it had fewer calories but it probably doesn't make much difference.
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a formula change. When did this happen?
> 
> ETA: I followed your link, thanks!


So you don't need to feed puppy food until they are one years old then. That's what I am planning on doing, but maybe it's better to switch to adult food before that


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm really debating whether to go immediately to the adult food or wait a year or at least 9-10 months


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm using Orijen lg breed puppy. My guy is almost six months but his appetite is not as good as it used to be, he's down to about 3 1/2 cups a day. I just switched him to twice a day since he never finished his breakfast.
It is a great food but I was wondering how much do other pups eat.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I know many switch from a puppy formula to an adult formula around 4 months. I fed the Innova LBPuppy formula longer since it was lower in calories than the LBAdult formula. Most puppy formulas have more calories and that's why I believe people switch. I did read on the bag that it's for 2 years and older. I'm not sure I understand the rationale behind that. I had planned to keep him on the puppy food until 1 yr. but they had a great sale on the adult formula so I switched then. Not very scientific, I know. I did mix the foods when I switched.

When we brought Hank home he wouldn't eat the food the breeder was feeding so I switched him cold turkey.


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

I read that Innova (all of that company) is selling so P&G which is quite concerning to me. I think Innova is a good brand but P&G makes horrible food! Anyone also read about this? If it's not true then PHEW! But if it is then I will have to look into other brands


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Apparently Proctor and Gamble acquired Innova more than two years ago. P&G also owns Eukanuba and Iams. We fed Max Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy until he was about until about 15 or 16 months without problems. He did well.

If you want to switch to a smaller company, we now feed Max Acana Wild Prairie. He has been eating it for about 6 months and has done great with it. Acana is part of a Canadian company called Champion Pet Foods. I believe Champion is being bought out by a larger company. Not sure of the details, though.


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

Dakota's Pal said:


> I read that Innova (all of that company) is selling so P&G which is quite concerning to me. I think Innova is a good brand but P&G makes horrible food! Anyone also read about this? If it's not true then PHEW! But if it is then I will have to look into other brands


It looks like P&G bought Innova in 2010.


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh... Sorry guess I didn't look at the date... whoops lol. But it seems like the Innova food is still good (looking at ingredients) So silly of me. I'm going to be buying food avalible at my local Petsmart and they don't seem to have Acana. If Innova doesn't work out (I still like it) would Blue Buffalo be a good replacement. Also looking at Blue Buffalo Life Protection Large Breed Chicken & Brown Rice Adult Dog Food and Blue Buffalo Life Protection Large Breed Adult Dog Food. And they are adult foods because I really don't see much of a difference. So basically would you recommend Innova or Blue Buffalo?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Acana is available at the specialty type pet stores, or online. Never seen it at a large chain type store. 

Have never fed BB so cannot give a recommendation. Max does like their Salmon biscuit treats.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I fed my last dog Innova until I read it was sold to a large corporation. My new guy is eating Orijen lg breed puppy. They also sell Acana. You can find their web site at Orijen.com. They have a place to find the stores that sell their food. 
There is a great website, DogFoodAdvisor.com. They list ingedients in just about every dog food available and rate the foods from one to five star food. Good Luck!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am switching Winston over to Fromm now, which is what Riley eats. I think he'll be fine not eating a puppy food.


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I am switching Rusty to Large Breed Puppy Fromm starting today (over ten days). It has lower levels calories, calcium, polyphosphate and more potein than the current food he is eating now.

Also, I hear nothing but great things about Fromm as a company. I'm looking forward to what Rusty thinks of his new food soon


----------

